# H5 Sappele from Eggy22



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I got up on Christmas morning to find something truly beautiful. A lovely sappele H5 from Eggy22. The slingshot is well made and superbly finished, well done Nick. Despite fitting my hand perfectly, the H5 is a very compact slingshot so would be superb as a little pocket hunter. As you would probably guess; I have been playing with this little catty constantly since I got it yesterday. The local tin can population are very unhappy at the arrival of the H5. I have it set up with some very short double theraband flat bands to keep it compact, still very snappy though.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Eggy make nice shooters, i like the plywood core !! someday......


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Eggy make nice shooters, i like the plywood core !! someday......


Yep, it's perfect. I shoot it with my thumb supporting one folk limb and my fore-finger wrapped around the other limb, it's doing wonders for my accuracy.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Alex

Really pleased your happy with my work.

Nick


----------

